# It's Mike's Birthday again!



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup, I'm another year older, not any wiser & looking forward to riding & drinking with my local bike buds!  I had actually forgotten about it until a few friends asked if I was hosting a Bday Pub Crawl again this year. Why not! Join me next Saturday Nov 14th around 3:00 for ride around Monrovia & neighboring Arcadia, stopping at several bars,dives & hole-in-the-walls to celebrate my birthday with me. Please PM me for any questions and the possibility of borrowing a bike, as long as you don't wreck it! You break...you buy!(Or at least fix) 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49538-Proposing-a-B-day-Pub-Crawl-Saturday-11-16

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ike-Ride-Saturday-November-15th-It-s-my-B-day!!


Pics from previous rides:



















[URL=http://s754.photobucket.com/user/fordmike65/media/Bike%20outings/20141115_192111_zpsodc4uwnz.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Well have a Happy Safe and Fun Birthday!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy birthday Mike! Too bad me you and Vince can't get together as all our B' days fall in November.
Have fun!


----------



## vincev (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy b day !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. BDay is not until the 17th, but I wanted to give people time to plan for the ride. Happy birthday to Vince & Dave(Tinker) too! Any pics of how you two are celebrating?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 6, 2015)

Well have a happy bday mike and get sauced up enjoy it!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup, I'm another year older, not any wiser & looking forward to riding & drinking with my local bike buds!  I had actually forgotten about it until a few friends asked if I was hosting a Bday Pub Crawl again this year. Why not! Join me next Saturday Nov 14th around 3:00 for ride around Monrovia & neighboring Arcadia, stopping at several bars,dives & hole-in-the-walls to celebrate my birthday with me. Please PM me for any questions and the possibility of borrowing a bike, as long as you don't wreck it! You break...you buy!(Or at least fix)
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49538-Proposing-a-B-day-Pub-Crawl-Saturday-11-16
> 
> ...




Kool, someone still actually uses book matches!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 7, 2015)

"...Beer as cold as your ex-girlfriend's heart"  Great sign.
Have a great birthday mike - enjoy.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 7, 2015)

All November birthday folks are cool....at least on the CABE.  I'm on the 11th. wish I could do the bike crawl but here in Michigan it's a bit late in the year for that.  Weather too iffy.

another Mike


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Birthday Celebrations...*



fordmike65 said:


> Thanks guys. BDay is not until the 17th, but I wanted to give people time to plan for the ride. Happy birthday to Vince & Dave(Tinker) too! Any pics of how you two are celebrating?




Is this the foothill flyers monthly ride?
Same as last year? Or is there two? 




Happy birthday Mike and Mike and Vince and the tinker....


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 7, 2015)

Have a grand birthday celebration. Throw caution to the wind, drink and ride like madmen. Cheers from NC.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 7, 2015)

tippin' a pint or three to ya .....and faster miles per hour....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Is this the foothill flyers monthly ride?
> Same as last year? Or is there two?
> View attachment 249115
> Happy birthday Mike and Mike and Vince and the tinker....




Same as last year Mark. Morning ride with the Foothill Flyers around beautiful Monrovia, then stay & ride to local watering holes to wet your whistle in celebration of my birthday. Hope you all can make it!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81523-Monrovia-Foothill-Flyers-November-Ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2015)

Turns out we'll be celebrating Steve's(Velocipedist) birthday as well! Hung out with him last night & had a tall brew. A few of his friends will be visiting from out of town for our afternoon ride. Hope you can make it too!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy birthday, Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2015)

The debauchery has begun.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 15, 2015)

Was cool meeting you yesterday mike! Thanks for riding all over with me


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> Was cool meeting you yesterday mike! Thanks for riding all over with me



Great meeting you too. Hope to ride with you again. Nice pair of Ivers you took home!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2015)

Then morning comes....


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Great meeting you too. Hope to ride with you again. Nice pair of Ivers you took home!




Yeah theyre neat! My gf likes the girls one too so thats cool! I definitely would like to ride with you all again. Will make it out again in 2016 sometime.

I hope you had a good birthday bash!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Goodtimes...*

I can't say I remember taking this pic. Musta been a good night.


----------



## tikicruiser (Nov 16, 2015)

Look's like an ad for some "High Performance Hair Gel"! Ride and drink all night and the hair still look's perfect. I need some of that, when I drink and ride all night this is what my hair look's like.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2015)

I guess you guys closed the bars!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 17, 2015)

Im married to the bass player.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im married to the bass player.




HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!!! He's there on the right.That chick was weird!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you all for the wellwishes, jokes & wonderful pics(or not so much). After a great long weekend with friends & bikes & a nice dinner last night with good friends & family it's all over. Another year older, tho none the wiser. Just hoping I can do it all over again next year. God I love the CABE!

Oh,forgot to post a pic of the gift Joe gave me during Saturday's ride. A custom stained Shur-Spin Gasless Radial! Love it! Thanks again Bud!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 23, 2015)

*inbox*

your inbox is full mike haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2015)

Cleared up!


----------



## VXGNETTE (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## VXGNETTE (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## VXGNETTE (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## azbug-i (Mar 1, 2016)

Well its gnarly late but here are some pics i took from the ride and lunch!


----------



## the2finger (Mar 2, 2016)

I like these rides, you boys sure like to drink


----------

